# From Canada



## vball_bb (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi all,I've been doing a lot of research on the internet and I found that Align supposedly is good for IBS particularly diarrhea. I tried ordering from the align website (it redirected me to amazon.com) but it wouldn't ship to Canada. Anyone know where else I can buy align (from online, and not asking a local health food store order for me). I am desperate and I hope this will improve my symptoms. Thank you.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I have exactly the same question, have been looking to get some Align for months and it seems to be locked out of Canada. Any ideas, anyone??


----------



## mikee (Jul 6, 2010)

You can buy it at America RX. They ship to Canada, but shipping is expensive. I have been buying it from them for some time now.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks - I have ordered some and hoping it will help somehow.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Canadian here to but I live near the border, I cross the border and buy at walmart !! Didn't help you but I am glad you found a place to order it.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I took a whole bottle of it and it didn't work, sadly.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

After 3 pills I had to quit because I was so sick. I was very naseous and then I got diarrhea and had to call in sick at work because it was so bad. My whole body felt like I had the flu, weak and worn right down. Now I hear that reaction is a herxheimer reaction which some people get. So i'd look that up before you start. It was so awful that I can't bear through it to get better. So will have to move onto something else...


----------

